# plaster baths/ mortar tubs/ cement tubs



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

Dose any one know where to buy these from in the uk? There what the yanks are using for there rat racks?

Thanks shane


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

spider shane said:


> Dose any one know where to buy these from in the uk? There what the yanks are using for there rat racks?
> 
> Thanks shane


you after one of these? Plasterers Builders Large Mixing Bath Dog Wash Feeder Planter Heavy Duty | eBay


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

Nope I'm looking for this type https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&s...3RlDiPKV1mBYH90DwA&ust=1435090837116875&rct=j


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

But that's a us site I want to find them in the uk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

think this may be as close as you get Large Strong Mixing Tub Very Robust Plasterers Builders Bucket Caste 40L 60L 80L | eBay y not use RUBs


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/cement-mixing-tray-832700


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow there costly over here I think there like 8 bucks over there


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Yup, super expensive. You could also use the Titan gravel trays?


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

Think ill make some stainless steel ones at work... that way there free lol


----------



## gecko geek (Aug 2, 2009)

spider shane said:


> Think ill make some stainless steel ones at work... that way there free lol


heres some for £9

plastic tub - Concrex Mixing Tub - Watco


----------

